
Introducing Yarn 2 - arcatek
https://dev.to/arcanis/introducing-yarn-2-4eh1
======
arcatek
Hi everyone! I've been working on this project for such a long time, this is
incredibly exciting. Feel free to ask any question you have regarding Yarn,
package management, the Javascript ecosystem, open source projects, or cats!

------
crubier
Congrats to @arcatek for this! The key value proposition of yarn for us is:

\- 15x installation speed, from 1400s with NPM to 90s with yarn PnP (Yes the
gap is that big!)

\- Catching a lot of badly declared dependencies that NPM would silently let
pass, before blowing up on us in production

\- Manage and organize our monorepo efficiently, including in CI

There are still some rough edges, mostly due to other packages of the JS
ecosystem applying bad practices (looking at you storybook!) or even flat out
errors about dependency management, and yarn is pretty strict with that, which
is a good thing in the long term.

We have been using yarn with PnP for around a year now on a monorepo of around
160 packages, and it has been a life saver for the engineering team, allowing
us to scale JS development effectively.

(edit typo)

~~~
jacobr
How is the repo size doing, if you check in your dependencies? I’m handling a
monorepo with around 20 devs and we will be adding teams up to maybe 100 devs
at year’s end, a bit worried that zero-install would explode the repo size.

~~~
crubier
We don't use zero installs at the moment though. The deps are not checked in
in the repo. This is why we get 90s installs instead of... 0s installs!

------
vnglst
This is awesome, will give it a try at work next week (large monorepo with
workspaces and lots and lots of packages).

Thanks for the all the hard work (and the excellent blog post)!

------
eerrt
This is incredible, will definitely try!

